# How much $



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

How much money do you spend a week on feeding your piranha's and how many P's do you have?

Personally i get away with $5 or so. BTW i have three 3" reds

I think this post was done b4, but i cant find it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just a couple of bucks per week, on shrimp and occasionally some feeders.

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## Caesar3283 (Jun 18, 2003)

Only have a Spilo so I get away with barely spending any money on food at all. Occasional feeders (once a month), shrimp or beafheart or whatever last a really long time. I only feed every other day also.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

$20 the most.. but thats from different varieties of food.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Eight 4-6" Reds

5-10 bucks a week

pretty cheap!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Shrimp being the most costly, But you can get deals on it. Costco has a seafood exibit sale 1 time every three weeks. I buy tiger shrimp at 9.99 a pound. Thats almost 10 bucks off. Meijers has them on sale also. I have my wife keep a lookout on the sales. My beef i get from a fruit market. I jusy get lean stewing beef at 2.99 a pound. And fish i get really cheap, about 15 bucks for about 5 pounds of whitefish. (cod and pollock) I don't bother with beef heart, it stinks like hell







But i spend about 50 to 6o bucks for 3 month supply.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It depends of what I am getting and what's availible .
I'll spend $10-$20 in a week or go for a few weeks without spending anything after finding some good deals or catching some bluegill.
Pete


----------



## DelusionalMind (Apr 4, 2003)

~$5. mainly cuz one portion of live brine shrimp costs about $1.17 after taxes, but since i only have 2 piranhas, most of the shrimp rot/die before i get to feed them. so i just feed my cichlids some shrimp to try and get them to breed (sold my others..kept my wild african cichlids)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well for about 2 weeks about 6-8 dollars for my 2 reds and spilo and then we have the rhom altuvei and like 10 reds in the 180 we just buy beefheart cut it up and freeze it


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I spend $2.50 on 2 dozen feeders plus I throw in a little bit of bloodworms and some beef heart. All together I spend around 3 bucks for my 1 rbp.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

5 or 6 bucks a week but now 0 bekuz feeding them Meat heh


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah probably 10 bucks or so buy a few containers of chicken liver and beef heart from butcher that lasts a very long time 2 cow hearts whoa


----------

